# Ft. Pickens June 25



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Went out to Ft. Pickens pier to try and get some kings with a few buds of mine. We used sabiki rigs to catch live LY's and Hardtails for bait. Sadly the kings just weren't there/hungry. We only caught 1 fish and it was my personal best spanish mackeral, 26.5 inches and 4.5 pounds, caught on a live LY.


----------



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

Good one


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

nice fish i know you from somewhere i think we may have bumped into eacother at sykes once or twice


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

beautiful Spanish.
catch 'em up.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks guys! You probably are right, we go to sykes a lot.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice Spanish. My personal best is still 24. That's a good fish.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice Spanish!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

thats great. hope they will be out there this weekend.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

hey i wouldn't complain that there is good eatin


----------



## bsalt (Apr 6, 2013)

yo mogan, so there was plenty of bait out? Heading out early in the morning. Holla


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, we caught ton's of LY's on sabiki rigs and a few hardtails, bait wasn't an issue for us but according to the people who were there all day the bait had showed up when we got there (around 2 p.m.)


----------



## bsalt (Apr 6, 2013)

*Props*

Im from Gb been fishing around here for 20 years. Wanted to give the Mogan and thafish major props. July and august will be when the spannys and kings really start firing. Have to meet yall out there for a little spanish tournament. Literally every Ly you toss is gonna get eaten. Last time i went out i caught like 20 something spanish. bait gets thick broth. naw but i liked seeing yall charging out there, got me off my ass. Props


----------

